# 4Sevens Atoms Family Review



## gunga (Apr 22, 2014)

*4Sevens Atoms Family Review*


Okay, cue appropriate theme music here…

This is a review of the 4Sevens Atoms Family collection. It will be a companion piece for my 4Sevens Atom AL & 360° Headlamp Kit Quickshot Review, since the bulk of the family is very similar. While I will not be doing precise measurements for output and runtimes etc., I will be providing my impressions on each individual light.
So, welcome to the family!

Family Shot!








Shown below (from L-R) is the Atom A0/Preon P0 (with hand brushed finish), Atom A0 red, Atom AA, Atom AL, Atom ALR2











This review will encompass the following models as shown in the chart below, please note, the Atom A0 is simply the Preon P0 with a new name. My sample is older and was originally called the Preon P0.


 Atom AA Atom AL Atom ALR2 Atom A0 (red) Atom A0 Battery Type AA or 14500 CR123 or 16340 CR2 or RCR2 AAA AAA Low Mode​ 1.5 lumens* 6 lumens 5 lumens 0.5 lumens 0.24 lumens High Mode 70 lumens* 110 lumens 100 lumens 15 lumens 25 lumens LED Type+ XP-G2 XP-G2 XP-G2 XP-E (red) XP-E Body Material Stainless Steel Stainless Steel Stainless Steel Stainless Steel Stainless Steel Lens Material Plastic Optic lens Plastic Optic lens Plastic Optic lens Glass Optic lens Glass Optic lens Features Lanyard loop, magnet tail Lanyard loop, magnet tail Lanyard loop, magnet tail Lanyard loop, magnet tail Lanyard loop, magnet tail Size 2.56x0.71”, 1.24 oz 1.84x0.77”, 1.03 oz 1.67x0.74”, 1.05 oz 2.2x0.5”, 0.46 oz 2.2x0.5”, 0.46 oz Retail Price $40 $40 $40 $25 $25
 
+Note: All the LEDs are cool white (except the red LED of course).
*Note: Output of the AA seems to be around 6 and 110 lumens when running 14500 (3.7V battery)

Because of the similarity in all the lights, I will be paraphrasing sections of my Atom AL quickshot review along with added details about the individual lights.
See here for the original review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...m-AL-amp-360%B0-Headlamp-Kit-Quickshot-Review


* Overall Impressions*

My overall impressions are very positive. These lights are lightweight but nicely made. While they do not feel substantial, the thin steel walls are quite strong. I see no durability concerns here. Light operation was initially overly stiff but proper lubrication of the O-ring cured this and smoothed things out considerably.

As you can see, these lights are tiny, being barely larger than the batteries they house. The following picture shows the lights next to their respective cells.








The lights are all reflector-less pure flood (or "mule") configurations, so they are best used for close range tasks where a wide, even, flood beam is desired. Any notion of throw should be discarded, these are task lights, not a spotting or tactical lights. That said, I found the beams to be very useful for the intended purposes: close range tasks, reading, working in tight spaces etc. 








Instead of a reflector, there is a disk of glow material that provides a nice after-glow when the light has just been used. This may add some green tint to the edge of the beam, but it was not an issue in use. Note that while the Atom A0 red also has glow material around the LED (see picture below), the red LED does not charge the material, hence it will not glow normally.

The A0 red shown below has had the glow material charged by another light.







I also find the magnets on the tails to be very useful. They are strong enough to hold the lights in any position and add an extra degree of utility, making them perhaps a very useful light for automotive work. Note though, that the Atom AA was the least stable in the horizontal position. The long and heavy battery (Nimh especially) could cause the light to slip off a smooth, vertical surface. I do not see any issues if the light is used in most other configurations though.








The Atom AA, AL, ALR2 are progressive twisty lights, that is, twist a little for low, twist more for high. This is an ideal user interface for these lights and is superior to the multi-twists required for many other similar lights (Like the Atom A0!). Internally, it seems that the two levels are controlled by a springy metal disk in the head. Initial battery contact turns on the low beam, and more pressure compresses the disk, closing the circuit and initiating the high beam. This seems like a more durable alternative to similar circuits I have seen in the past that rely on springs or small metal tabs. Only time will tell, but the design seems durable. I find the concept similar to metal membrane buttons one can find in some remote controls. So far, longer term testing of the Atom AL shows no deterioration of the switching action.
The Atom A0/A0 red, unfortunately, are too small to utilize this switching configuration and rely on the more common multi-twist interface (twist for low mode, twist off and on again for high mode. No memory, always resets to low). This is adequate and works well enough. If 4Sevens ever implemented the progressive twisty interface on the Atom A0, it would be more intuitive, however it would also likely increase costs. Long term testing on my Preon P0 (old naming of the Atom A0) is positive, with few problems in heavy use. The finish on my P0 was worn, so I sanded it off to give a nice brushed finish. This is a nice option for steel keychain lights. 

The brightness levels seem well spaced and I didn't notice any PWM (pulsing/flicker) in the beams. 
Overall, I do find these to be a nice, useful short-range task lights, however, their utility is greatly enhanced by the 360° headlamp kit.
Now here are some individual impressions about each specific light in the family.



* Atom AL*

As per my original review, this is a great task light. It’s tiny, light, and has two useful levels. If I could change anything, I’d reduce the high mode to a longer lasting, somewhat lower level. 110 lumens is impressive but I feel like something in the 50-70 lumen range would be just as useful for the intended shorter range tasks while permitting much longer runtimes and reducing the heat. As it is, the light runs very hot on high mode. The small steel body is not great at dissipating heat.
While 6 lumens is a touch high for a low mode in pitch-black situations, it’s very useful if there is ambient light, especially when used in the headlamp configuration. I had originally wished for a lower low mode but have changed my mind on this. This is a very useful level.
Overall, this is my favorite model. It’s acceptably small, is compatible with the fairly common CR123 and rechargeable 16340 batteries, and feels good on the head and in the hand.

* Atom ALR2*

The ALR2 model is great if one wants the smallest possible size or wants compatibility with CR2/RCR2 batteries. While it’s barely smaller than the Atom AL and has reduced runtimes due to the smaller battery, sometimes this makes all the difference in the pocket. This is also the most comfortable model in headlamp configuration.

* Atom AA*

This one is a bit of a paradox for me. It’s probably one of the best survival lights (hand held) and is great in low light situations. That said, it’s my least favorite model when used in headlamp configuration.

I find the 1.5 lumen low mode is great for wandering around in very dark conditions but is easily washed out if there is ambient light. This is especially true when used as a headlamp. It does however, have amazing long runtimes and could function well as a survival task light. See here for some runtime tests: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?311607-Long-running-lows-on-the-Atom-AA

I like the 70 lumen high mode, a nice bright flood that provides reasonable runtimes with very little heat buildup. 50 lumens would be even better (longer runtimes) but 70 is very reasonable.

Unfortunately, I find the long light, coupled with the heavier weight of Nimh batteries makes for the least comfortable headlamp configuration couple with the most “unicorn effect”. It’s not unreasonable, but it’s just my least favorite. Of course using lithium primary batteries would alleviate most of the weight issue.

Here is the Atom AA (longest) vs the Atom ALR2 (shortest). While not too unweildy, the AA is the oddest looking and feeling of the family when used as a headlamp.







And another profile shot









I did notice hit or miss results when trying to use 14500 cells. The output is increased to about 6/110 lumens as per the Atom AL/ALR2 models, so this is a nice option to get those levels. The issue is the cell fit. I found my AW 14500 (black) cells did not function because the button top was too low. My AW IMR14500 (red) cells also had the problem of being too short to activate the light while also having a too-short button top. A small magnet in the head provides some functionality but it tends to cause issues and is not recommended. I did get good results using an Ultrafire 14500 cells (with tall button tops) but those are low quality cells and are not recommended. So, one can achieve favourable results using 14500 cells but the cells must be long enough and have tall/small button tops. 

The Atom AA is the longest Atom, but is still dwarfed by the Quark AA.








* Atom A0/A0 red*

The Atom A0 is basically the same light as a Preon P0. The levels make for a great survival light (0.24 lumen low) but as a headlamp are only good in very dark situations. The 25 lumen high mode is very useful and is a good balance of output and runtime for the tiny AAA batteries.

Here is the Atom AL vs the Atom A0 in headlamp configuration







The A0 red is useful in that it helps preserve night vision. Overall it’s even more of a niche product, but those who favour red lights will like this one (e.g. Astronomy uses)
It’s a shame that these lights don’t share the progressive twisty UI of the Atom AA/AL/ALR2, but they are based on the older Preon design. Perhaps future designs could change the switching configuration, but it would likely increase the cost ($25 retail). In any case, the design works well enough and functions well in headlamp configuration.


I won’t go into the 360° headlamp kit as I feel that my previous review covers the details quite well. That said, longer term testing has shown no issues with the headlamp kit. This kit is now my go-to headlamp combination. The kit comes with a variety of adapters to fit every Atom and Mini model (well, not the 2AAA model!).








Here is the Atom AA (left) and Atom ALR2 (right) vs the very common Zebralight H51







Overall, the Atom Family provides great versatility and functionality. You can just pick based on your preferred battery type and get a very useful little task light.


----------



## gunga (Apr 22, 2014)

Reserved


----------



## Kilovolt (Apr 22, 2014)

Very good, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 22, 2014)

Excellent comparison and description of those lights. I do want the Atom AA. Do you wear your headlamp on your forehead or off to the side of your head?


----------



## ven (Apr 22, 2014)

Excellent review,gunga,thanks for taking the time,:twothumbslove the comparison pics,really nice small lights.................great family


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 22, 2014)

Impressive write-up! Beautiful pictures. Well done sir. :twothumbs

~ Chance


----------



## yoyoman (Apr 22, 2014)

Nice write-up. The AA looks thicker than the CR123 - does this impact the beam? Thank you for taking the time to provide useful information and pictures.


----------



## jonwkng (Apr 22, 2014)

Great follow-up review, *gunga*! :thumbsup:

It is certainly interesting to see the size difference of the lights side-by-side. I'm thankful 4Sevens is still supporting the CR2 form factor. Will likely be getting the Atom ALR2 soon.


----------



## gunga (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey all. Thanks so much for the feedback! I really appreciate it!

To answer a few questions:


- I wear the headlamp on my forehead in front. It prevents glare on my glasses and allows me to direct the light as desired. 

- The AA is slightly slimmer than the AL. Any differences in bezel are minimal. The AL actually has the widest beam but the AA and ALR2 are almost as wide. The difference in beam width is barely perceptible. The A0 is a bit narrower, noticeably so. I'm unsure if this is due to light design or because of the narrower beam angle of the xp-e LED.

- Yes. The ALR2 is a great continuation of CR2 support. I expected it to be smaller but it is still tiny.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the review.

I have an Atom A0 with red LED on my keychain now. As the review stated, proper lubrication is important. I broke my first O-ring in less than a week of use, and I have never previously worn out an O-ring on a light. A couple of tubes of lubricant recommended in the general lubrication thread have been ordered.

Regarding CR2 lights, I really like them for keychain use. On a keychain, small differences in size make a big difference. I recently lightened up my keychain, primarily by removing the Leatherman Micra, on the advice of the service manager of the shop where I have my car serviced. He was afraid that the weight would damage my ignition. CR2 cells from Titanium Innovations are available from Battery Junction for about $1/cell. Most of my CR123 lights use 2 cells in series, raising safety concerns in the event that the cells are less than perfectly matched, so I only use made in USA or made in Japan cells. I generally buy Surefire CR123 at about $2/cell. Most or all CR2 lights are single cell, eliminating the safety issues raised by cells in series, and thereby making less expensive options worthwhile. If I did not want the extra low setting and night vision preserving properties of the A0, the light on my keychain would be my MLR2, which uses the same CR2 cell as the ALR2. This would certainly be on my keychain if it was the only light I carried.


----------



## gunga (Apr 23, 2014)

Well said, sometimes that last little decrease in size makes something pocket -able vs being a lead weight in the pocket. I've amended my review to reflect this.


----------



## nbp (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm kinda interested in this new Atom family. I do love floody lights! Why don't they specify that they are basically Mules on the website? I don't even see a business end pic. If I wasn't a member here I would be pretty surprised when I saw the beam pattern. For me it would be good but not everyone would think so.


----------



## gunga (Apr 24, 2014)

That's a good point. I looked again at the website and saw no mention at all that this is a pure flood light. I think any uninformed person buying will be quite surprised. The term "mule" is very hobbyist specific, so I don't think that is helpful for the general public. In any case, it's not specified anywhere that these lights are all flood!


----------



## Blue Steel (Apr 24, 2014)

That's interesting. Only the Atom A0 has a brief mention of it being a flood-type light, other than that, doesn't go into what degree of flood.


----------



## bltkmt (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice work, Gunga.


----------



## gunga (Apr 24, 2014)

Thanks for the feed back guys! I mentioned to 4Sevens about the lack of description on the Atoms.


----------



## gunga (Apr 29, 2014)

Hey guys. So the overview of the Atom lights now mentions that they are flood only. Still no LED picture though.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 29, 2014)

My lubricant arrived yesterday. Today I was about to apply some to my A0, and found my second O-ring gone. The light was used a grand total of 3 times since the last O-ring was replaced. Clearly something is not quite right.

Last weekend, I spent the night in a hotel. Since I had 2 room keys, and having seem claims that the magnet will not effect credit cards, etc., I left my keys near one of the room keys overnight. The key did not work the following morning. Clearly, the magnet is a concern if anything magnetic is in the same pocket, and I may try to deactivate the magnet on mine. Magnets do not belong on keychain lights.

I am generally a big fan of FourSevens. I currently own 9 of their lights, always EDC at least one, and often EDC two of them. They are one of my go-to recommendations in the "Recommend me a light" forum. This is the first and only FourSevens product I have seen that has left me less than impressed.


----------



## Etsu (Apr 30, 2014)

Yeah, the Atom A0 is just a renamed Preon P0. I am not too impressed with my P0 quality, either. I still love the light for its very small size, but it doesn't match up to the quality of 4sevens other lights. I think they emphasized miniaturizing it too much, which resulted in cutting corners on the design. I'd rather it was a couple of millimeters longer, and had more consistent operation.

I use Deoxit Gold lubricant that 4sevens sells. It works well to keep the o-rings from wearing. I haven't had any issues. If you don't lubricate it, you could run into problems.


----------



## blackbalsam (Apr 30, 2014)

Mike, Thanks so much. What a wonderful job..Excellent...Robert


----------



## gunga (Apr 30, 2014)

Thanks Robert!

Thanks for the feedback Bill. I have had similar experiences but am a bit torn myself. Here are my observations. 


- The stainless bodies are very thin, thus the o-ring groove and the resulting o-ring is very thin and fragile. My Atom AL ring broke on the first day. After lubing the spare I have not had any issues. My preon P0 is quite old and I have not had any o-ring issues. 


- Anyone who tells you strong magnets won't affect cards etc is hedging the truth. The magnets are strong, making them useful in holding the lights on metal surfaces. I've had similar lights with weak magnets. These were pretty much useless as they could barely hold the light onto the metal surface. If you wish to use the light close to credit cards etc (yes, like on a keychain) perhaps it's best to demagnetize the light using a lighter (as suggested by 4Sevens). Otherwise, I find the magnets useful. 


- construction quality is not super rugged but I haven't noticed any issues so far.


----------



## BlueSwede (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone else having problem with mode skipping on their Atom AAA? Whenever I turn on my Atom AAA it's a lottery whether it'll start in low or high... I usually have to twist and turn several times to get the mode I need. I much prefer the progressive twist function on my Atom AA.


----------



## gunga (Apr 30, 2014)

My Preon/Atom A0 consistently starts on low, but lately I have had some issues with flicker and the high mode on my (much older) preon. I got it fixed before (just a loose pill) but I think it's permanently messed up now, so it's back for an exchange (one of the benefits of the 10 year warranty I guess).

I too would much prefer the progressive twisty interface on the Atom A0.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 30, 2014)

Emailed FourSevens today, and they very quickly offered to send some more O-rings. I'll try it with Nyogel lubricant as soon as they arrive. For now, my MLR2 is back on my keychain, and will remain there until the A0 has been put through enough paces to give me more confidence in its longevity. 

If FourSevens would offer a Mini in CR2 or AAA format with a red LED, I would buy one in a second.


----------



## gunga (Apr 30, 2014)

Hope it works out for you. Overall, I find the Preon/Atom A0 to be reasonably durable. Not bombproof perhaps, but not bad.


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 30, 2014)

gunga said:


> - Anyone who tells you strong magnets won't affect cards etc is hedging the truth. The magnets are strong, making them useful in holding the lights on metal surfaces. I've had similar lights with weak magnets. These were pretty much useless as they could barely hold the light onto the metal surface. If you wish to use the light close to credit cards etc (yes, like on a keychain) perhaps it's best to demagnetize the light using a lighter _*(as suggested by 4Sevens)*_. Otherwise, I find the magnets useful.
> 
> 
> - construction quality is not super rugged but I haven't noticed any issues so far.



(Emphasis added).

I had not realized that FourSevens recommended a demagnetization procedure. I have seen the procedure posted by participants here, but the point about FourSevens recommending it is interesting, particularly from a warranty standpoint.


----------



## gunga (Apr 30, 2014)

Yes. Here it is in the Atom thread.

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?306228-The-Atom&p=4830758#post4830758


----------



## BillSWPA (Apr 30, 2014)

gunga said:


> Yes. Here it is in the Atom thread.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?306228-The-Atom&p=4830758#post4830758



Thanks!


----------



## BillSWPA (May 2, 2014)

I followed the demagnetization procedure mentioned in the linked thread above, with the following results.

I started by removing the head and battery from the light. The O-rings were all broken, so there was none to remove, but an O-ring certainly would not benefit from being left in place. I then held the magnet within the flame of a lighter for about 20 seconds. A black residue appeared on the portions of the light that contacted the flame. After waiting a few minutes for the light to cool, the residue wiped right off with a paper towel. The magnet was significantly weakened, but not totally demagnetized.

A second, 30 second heating resulted in the same black residue and no further change in the magnet's strength.

The split ring had been left in place for the prior 2 heatings, but i removed it for the third heating to make cleaning the residue off the light easier.

A third, longer heating was stopped after 50 seconds when I noticed smoke coming from the interior of the tube. When I examined the tail of the light, I found that the magnet had fallen from its recess. Once everything cooled down and everything was wiped clean of the black residue, I found that the magnet was completely demagnetized. I tossed it in the trash. I never identified the source of smoke from inside the light, but at this point there is no danger of the magnet damaging any cards. When everything was re-assembled, the light worked normally.

So, one of my two objections to the design of this light has been addressed. Once my O-rings arrive, I'll apply the lubricant and see about the other one.


----------



## gunga (May 2, 2014)

Wow. Interesting. The magnet fell out? I guess all that heat broke down the glue. As for the smoke, could easily be some kind of residue inside that burned off. Their is no spring or anything inside so it's not likely to be an issue.


----------



## BillSWPA (May 6, 2014)

My O-rings arrived yesterday. I added lubricant to the threads and O-ring groove, installed an O-ring, and applied some more lube over the top of the O-ring, per the instructions in the general lube thread. I have made it a point to activate the light, and remove and reattach the head, multiple times today. The lubricant definitely seems to improve operation of the light and lengthen the life of the O-ring.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 6, 2014)

They look like nice flashlights, but I really don't like the idea of carrying a powerful rare earth magnet in my pocket. Seems like a great way to screw up any card with a magnetic stripe.


----------



## gunga (May 6, 2014)

Yep. A little lube goes a long way with these thin fragile o-rings. You could just do the lighter trick if you want to pocket carry and not have the strong magnet. It's a little bit of a kludge but it does work.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 6, 2014)

gunga said:


> It's a little bit of a kludge...


That's why I don't consider it a good solution.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2014)

Therein lies the key. You don't consider it a good solution, but really, it's the design of the light.

The strong magnet makes the light useful for working on a car or attached to a metal surface. It also works quite nicely with the headlamp kit. 

When used in a key chain etc, it's probably best to de-activate the magnet with a lighter since, as you know, it will damage credit cards etc. Besides, when the split ring is attached, it doesn't work with the headlamp kit anyways.

Just because a light is not all things to all people, does not make it bad.

I like to have moonlight lows on all my lights and have them start on low. Many people feel that is foolish because they required max burst on demand. It all depends on what one wants out of the light. Just buy accordingly.


----------



## yoyoman (May 7, 2014)

gunga said:


> The strong magnet makes the light useful for working on a car or attached to a metal surface.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2014)

Very cool! Thanks for the illustration!


----------



## BillSWPA (May 7, 2014)

There are few options with a red LED for preserving dark adapted vision. I was surprised at how effective this light is for this purpose even on high. I am much happier after using a lighter to deactivate my magnet.


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 7, 2014)

gunga said:


> Just because a light is not all things to all people, does not make it bad.


I never said it was bad. I said I didn't like the idea of having a strong magnet on a pocket light. Personally, I would like to see the light sold either without a magnet as an option or make the magnet user-removable by design (rather than having to melt it out with a lighter like a previous poster).


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2014)

I agree with you there. Unfortunately now it's an economics thing. The cost of making and maintaining two options. Removable magnet is a good idea but again is just a cost and reliability thing. What you want makes total sense.


----------



## Etsu (May 7, 2014)

I don't get the credit card complaint about magnets. Who uses a magnetic stripe on a credit card nowadays? Everything is chipped. Welcome to the 2010's.


----------



## inetdog (May 7, 2014)

Europe uses chips. US still uses mag stripes even on cards which also have near field communications.


----------



## gunga (May 7, 2014)

Nice. I occasionally use the stripe still. Not voluntarily though.


----------



## BillSWPA (May 7, 2014)

Every credit or debit card in my wallet has a magnetic strip. Hotel key cards are also magnetic.


----------



## BillSWPA (May 7, 2014)

Heating the magnet does not melt it out. It just reduces the ability of the magnet to hold its magnetic properties. In my case, it also destroyed the adhesive which holds the magnet in place, which is not a bad thing in my opinion. The magnet was quite solid when it fell out, and could be safely handled after a couple of minutes of cooling.


----------



## 18650 (May 7, 2014)

the.Mtn.Man said:


> They look like nice flashlights, but I really don't like the idea of carrying a powerful rare earth magnet in my pocket. Seems like a great way to screw up any card with a magnetic stripe.


 I've always carried my wallet and key chain in separate pockets. Am I the only one?


----------



## the.Mtn.Man (May 7, 2014)

Etsu said:


> I don't get the credit card complaint about magnets. Who uses a magnetic stripe on a credit card nowadays? Everything is chipped. Welcome to the 2010's.


Magnetic stripes continue to be widely used on a variety of cards including credit cards, gift cards, pass-key cards, membership cards, etc., so it's a legitimate concern.


----------



## Richwouldnt (Jul 2, 2014)

As far as the magnet is concerned I note that Olight has no problem making the magnets on their S series lights user removable without applying heat so there is absolutely no reason I can see why FourSevens cannot do the same.


----------



## gunga (Jul 2, 2014)

Well, you are correct, but let me make a note about the differences. The Olight has a tail cap, so it's easy to add a magnet internally and have a spring to hold it in place. These Atom lights are a solid body (no tailcap) with no spring in the tail. So it is difficult to work with if the magnet is internal, and there is nothing to hold the magnet in place since the design revolves around a non-moving (no spring) contact in the tail. It's possible, definitely, just not super practical based on the design. If this light used a tail cap and spring in the tail, I would be more included to agree.


----------



## BillSWPA (Oct 10, 2014)

One additional comment about demagnetization: the black residue that appeared on the outside of the light also appeared on the inside of the light. After demagnetization, my light developed some serous reliability issues in terms of mode skipping as well as remaining on when turned on. Cleaning out the inside of the tube with a Q-tip seriously reduced the problem. Cleaning the inside contact surface of the head of the light (which was not on the light during heating, but lubricant may have subsequently worked its way up there) solved the remainder of the issues.


----------



## gunga (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh cool. Thanks for the updated info!


----------



## BillSWPA (Nov 20, 2014)

My Atom A0 is now off my keychain, replaced by the Mini MLR2 that was there previously.

I like the idea of a red LED for a secondary light. I like the way it preserves night vision. I like the fact that the low, red light is perfect for checking on kids without waking them up, or not waking my wife up. Unfortunately the level of reliability I get from this light does not merit EDC. It is now limited to use around the house.

FourSevens is my favorite flashlight maker. I own 9 of their products, and carry 1-3 of them daily. I have recommended them numerous times and will certainly continue to do so. However, my recommendations will not include Atom models going forward.


----------



## srvctec (Nov 20, 2014)

BillSWPA said:


> FourSevens is my favorite flashlight maker. I own 9 of their products, and carry 1-3 of them daily. I have recommended them numerous times and will certainly continue to do so. However, my recommendations will not include Atom models going forward.



Have you contacted David (the owner of 4Sevens) about the issue? I'm sure he'd make it right if there was an issue with your light.


----------



## BillSWPA (Nov 20, 2014)

I am certain they would do what they could to resolve the issue. Part of it may have resulted from demagnetizing the magnet. If they send me a new light, I would most likely demagnetize the new one, and thus possibly be right back where I am now. That is why I have hesitated to make a warranty claim.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 20, 2014)

Bill, I'll be happy to check out your light and see what we can do to resolve the issue. Please contact me privately or contact customer service and we'll do our best to fix it.

David


----------



## BillSWPA (Nov 20, 2014)

Thank you, David. I will do so.


----------



## reppans (Nov 20, 2014)

^^ hard to beat that .



BillSWPA said:


> FourSevens is my favorite flashlight maker. I own 9 of their products, and carry 1-3 of them daily. I have recommended them numerous times and will certainly continue to do so...



+ 1. 

And we know David is now affiliated with Olight. Just wanted to say they too have now impressed me with honest marketing integrity and excellent warranty and customer service. 

Thank you David!


----------



## radiopej (Jan 23, 2015)

Yeah, I liked the idea of this light but I just didn't find it durable enough. Gets hot on fast way too quickly and the oring doesn't last long at all. 

Ended up using it at one of those locked-room mystery things by putting it on the ceiling on high. After about 10 seconds it shorted out and I found condensation in it. It had worked fine mostly before then. 

I have a G5 at my mother's now and that feels solid, so I don't think it's an issue with the company. They gave me an RMA to return the light for repair but at the postage being half the cost of buying a new one it didn't feel worth it. It sits in a box now and I have a Fenix E99 Ti on my neck now. I think it's an almost perfect light in terms of concept, but just needs that tank-level construction. I'd also probably have gotten a AAA version instead for my necklace. CR123 feels a bit too heavy with the battery in place.

EDIT: The G5 plays up a bit too now. Maybe it is the company.


----------



## gunga (Jan 23, 2015)

Ugh. Sorry to hear that. Really, 3 modes would be much better but hard to achieve in this design. Or scale back max mode.


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Mar 8, 2015)

Cute lights. I need to get one


----------



## Gunnerboy (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheers to *gunga *for posting these reviews!  Quite helpful for me since I'm considering an Atom AL as my first headlamp.


----------



## gunga (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! Enjoy!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## BillSWPA (May 27, 2015)

Apparently my demagnetized Atom was damaged beyond repair. FourSevens sent a new one, and I am leaving this magnet intact. I immediately lubricated the threads and O-ring, and have been using the light for awhile now with no issues whatsoever. I am leaving my MLR2 on my keychain and using the Atom to check on kids at night, for which it is perfect. The low red light allows me to verify that all is well without waking them up.


----------



## gunga (May 27, 2015)

I actually am trying out a limited edition ti A0. The funny thing is my magnet fell out. I'll report back soon.


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (May 27, 2015)

IMO, the quality of the Atoms just aren't anywhere near the quality of their other lineups. I love my Quarks (though I wish they offered something other than cool white), but I really don't like my Atom. It's cheap, it flickers (tightening the pill helps, but not completely), and it eats o-rings. Reminds me of my Maglites.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 17, 2019)

outstanding lineup ;-)


gunga said:


>


----------



## lampeDépêche (Apr 17, 2019)

Five or six years later, the Atom lights that I use the most are a pair of AA versions.

I have two bathrooms in the house, and each one has an Atom AA constantly on, adhered to the light-fixture by its magnet.

In the day-time, it's so dim that you don't notice it up there. And at night, it gives just the right amount of light for a visit, and does not diminish night vision.

Every week or ten days or so I swap out the Eneloop and put a fresh one in.

I also have a AAA version in my toiletries kit that always travels with me. Every hotel-room bathroom gets the same treatment.

I have a 123 Atom which I sometimes use for pure mule light. I had Vinh put in a Nichia 219b -- good CRI and good output -- and I have used that thing as a work-light in tight spaces. However, it is not part of my regular EDC.

Question: has anyone figured out a cure for the problem with the AAA (a.k.a. Atom 0) switching problem? Of my 3 Atom 0s, two of them have stopped switching into high-mode, and will only turn on in low.

Is it a contact problem, a mechanical problem, a voltage problem, a circuit problem? Anyone have any luck?


----------



## AVService (Apr 17, 2019)

lampeDépêche said:


> Five or six years later, the Atom lights that I use the most are a pair of AA versions.
> 
> I have two bathrooms in the house, and each one has an Atom AA constantly on, adhered to the light-fixture by its magnet.
> 
> ...



I have only had the AAA version but I have 3 of the 219 anniversary models and have not had any switching issues unless the battery is weak.
I have had the magnet fall out of 2 of them and I think maybe every other AAA light that I own is more rugged and better put together.
On the other hand that 219 emitter is the real deal and I wish they still offered these.

The new Peon is pretty great too for me but they are not the same as the Atom either.


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 17, 2019)

Yes, they are really really bad! And it's definitely driver problem..

Very bad flickering and mood skipping


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 17, 2019)

It seems to me that 4/7 never took their time when designing these lights unfortunately....


----------



## Nichia! (Apr 17, 2019)

AAA Mule atom with nichia B and Copper!! just perfect!! It will never happen


----------



## WalkIntoTheLight (Apr 18, 2019)

I was about to post my complaints about the quality of this light, and I just noticed I already did 4 years ago! Zombie thread.

IMO, decreasing quality for expensive lights was one of the things that did 4sevens in. That, and strange design choices in their new lights. They never seemed to care about flashaholics. IMO, companies should first design really nice lights that flashaholics would like, then tweak them for the mass-market.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 21, 2019)

WalkIntoTheLight said:


> … Atom. … it flickers… and it eats o-rings.


I have the Atom AL. 

It does not like my Olight 16340, it only gives low mode
it does like my IMR 16340 and my CR123A, both low and high modes work


----------



## SNES (Apr 21, 2019)

I've had an AL for a couple years now that has never had any issues. I actually just sent it to Vinh to get an XPL HI put in it. Great little light.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 21, 2019)

SNES said:


> I've had an AL for a couple years now that has never had any issues. I actually just sent it to Vinh to get an XPL HI put in it. Great little light.



happy youre happy

curious what the positive post on your battery looks like


----------



## SNES (Apr 21, 2019)

I'm not suggesting they are perfect, just posting my experience. I'll post a pic when I get it back. I've been using the 4Sevens CR123.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Apr 22, 2019)

This just gave me an idea to see if I can find an o ring the correct size to act as a spacer just a tiny bit thicker than the red disk in my A0 that misbehaves in an effort to improve behavior.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 22, 2019)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> This just gave me an idea to see if I can find an o ring the correct size to act as a spacer just a tiny bit thicker than the red disk in my A0 that misbehaves in an effort to improve behavior.



I edited my earlier post, in case that gave you the wrong idea.
I do not recommend a thicker replacement for the red disc, I think that would make the problem worse.

I think the correct solution, is a battery with a taller button, than the one you are having trouble with. OR a *thinner* replacement for the red spacer in your A0, not thicker. Bear in mind that if you use too thin a spacer, you will lose the reverse polarity protection. The spacer needs to be taller than the positive contact on the driver.

I realize your A0 is AAA not CR123, the following battery examples are in regards to the Atom AL






the battery on the left has the shortest button height, it only gives low mode. I believe the problem is caused by the button being too short. So when trying to compress the silver disc on the driver, to get high mode, the shoulder of the battery runs into the red plastic disc before the button can push the silver disc down all the way. A thicker disc would make the problem worse.

the battery in the middle has a taller button than the Olight on the left. It is a CR123A, and works fine, both low and high mode.

the battery on the right is an unprotected IMR 16340 and the button is taller than the Olight on far left, but less tall than the button on the CR123A in the middle. The IMR on the right also works fine, on both low and high mode.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Apr 23, 2019)

A taller positive end or a thinner red disk would certainly make the problem worse. My light will activate with a tiny push on the bezel until I’ve unscrewed the head so far back that the body oring is exposed.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 23, 2019)

InvisibleFrodo said:


> A taller positive end or a thinner red disk would certainly make the problem worse.



thanks for explaining that your A0 has the opposite problem than I have been discussing.. now I understand better and agree, add a spacer.. I suggest you not remove the red disc, just add a ring that you can remove.

removing the red disc on my Atom AL shows sticky tape, that is required to hold the silver positive contact plate.. 




I dont know if your A0 red disc is different, but I would avoid removing it.


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Apr 23, 2019)

There’s nothing under the red disk in the A0. Just the driver on the other side. That’s a very cool way to do the dual stage twisty. Thanks for the picture. That photo is worth a thousand words.


----------



## jon_slider (Apr 23, 2019)

thanks for encouraging my photos 

I look forward to your successful tuning of your Atom A0


----------



## Woolnemis (Apr 25, 2019)

Can I use those to illuminate the pool?


----------



## gunga (Jun 27, 2019)

Probably not. I don't think it's designed for long term underwater use.


----------



## 5S8Zh5 (Nov 27, 2019)

Is there a way to remove the magnet from the Atom AA and / or Atom AO?


----------



## AVService (Nov 27, 2019)

5S8Zh5 said:


> Is there a way to remove the magnet from the Atom AA and / or Atom AO?



Simply pocket carrying these lights has removed them from mine.

In my experience these have not been the most rugged of lights in my collection.......at all!


----------



## InvisibleFrodo (Nov 28, 2019)

So I did something weird with one of mine. What I did was I removed the head, stuck the magnet to the bottom of a little stainless steel pan, filled about an inch or a little under an inch of water in the pan to keep the pan from getting too hot, and then put the pan on the stovetop and let the water slowly heat up to a boil. I let it stay in the boiling water for a bit, and when I took the light body out, the heat had significantly reduced the magnet’s strength. It also causes the glue to loosen, as a while later, the magnet fell out on its own.
I definitely don’t like magnets in pocket lights.


----------

